# Tappan trolling 5-13



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

me and my buddy trolled tappan from 10am till dark . caught a few nice saugeyes a walleye , 4 nice white bass, about 4 crappie , and a largemouth. 

we did the best on smaller perch rapalas bouncing them off bottom. 

we started hammerin them right when the sun started setting.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

one of our eyes


----------



## walleyefan (Jun 9, 2008)

Where are you launching from with them repairing the launch area?
I was wondering if you can still use the area accross the street from the marina?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

no walleye in tappen.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

really no walleye? well hmm , i have trouble telling the difference. 

and i launched across from the marina .


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

back in the olden days, the state stocked them at Tappen......


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

so this is a saugeye?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yrs back ,I:VE taken some big eyes/saug out of tappen. theres still a couple I missed .


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

the one in the pic is a 29 incher my dad caught back in 96 . he always thought it was a walleye but im guessing its a saugeye?


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Years ago my dad found a dead walleye around 30" floating belly up by the end of the lake near the lilly pads. They were stocked by the state, but not anymore. If there are any left in there, they would have to be huge. Nearly all saugeyes now.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

noone has answered me yet lol is the one in the pic a walleye or a saugeye? my dad caught it in 96. its 29"


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

The mounted fish definately appears to be a saugeye. The vertical bars extend much further down the side than that of a walleye, the white spot on the lower half of the tail is much smaller than that of a walleye and it definately has a more brownish/tan color to it. Walleyes are more silverish/gray in appearance. Hell the one your buddy caught looks much more like a walleye to me (but hard to tell with how he is holding it). In Tappan they would definately be much larger than that if any still exist (unless someone released it in there). The state attempted to stock them in there, but they were never successful years ago in spawning.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

willybo21..I saw you guys out there near the point by the marina. I caught the whitebass as you went by. that day I caught a ton of whitebass and crappie, they were hitting all afternoon near the damn. By the way, the fish caught in the picture is a saugeye. Donwnload the Ohio Fish Identification pamphlet from the ODNR website.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Fishin365 said:


> willybo21..I saw you guys out there near the point by the marina. I caught the whitebass as you went by. that day I caught a ton of whitebass and crappie, they were hitting all afternoon near the damn. By the way, the fish caught in the picture is a saugeye. Donwnload the Ohio Fish Identification pamphlet from the ODNR website.


oh alright haha thats funny cause right when we seen you i was watching you reel in that white bass. and my buddy was like " fish!" and i was like yeah i know i see him . and he was like "your pole dumbass!" and i had on a white bass at the same time lol 

yeah we caught mainly crappie and whitebass. didnt start hittin saugeyes till almost dark. about right after we seen you.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

back in the 90 s they started stocking saugeyes and your dads might have been the last of their kind.jim corey was well known in this club and hes the one that taught me about the lake and the fish, he said last year to me ....theres no more walleye in tappen. a few of us were having a dispute about the walleye.


----------



## FISHIN'JAY (May 21, 2010)

SO, wassup with the MC shirt ? My daughter, MOST of my money, and son-in-law went there. LOL


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

FISHIN'JAY said:


> SO, wassup with the MC shirt ? My daughter, MOST of my money, and son-in-law went there. LOL


lol i think thats where my buddy went before OU .


----------



## smitdan (May 20, 2008)

This may have already been posted, but the main ramp is open at Tappan. They are still working on it and there are no courtesy docks. Welcome improvements so far, much nicer trailer parking and lighted ramp, etc. The launch behind the marina is open, but some bigger boats won't clear the bridge spans to get to the main lake.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

as far as the pic,i think its the last of its kind in tappen at that time.saugeyes have been put in since 1990 and that fish did not grow that big in six years,ill say walleye.i never seen a walleye since about 94 down there.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Caught a walleye there last year. Was fishing with my kids at the rest area. Was bouncing minnow and jig off the bottom when it hit. It may have been one left from years past. It was definately no saugeye. this thing was massive. way bigger than any saugeye ive ever seen. sorry no pics, didnt expect much out of the trip so i left the camera at home.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

bigbassturd said:


> Caught a walleye there last year. Was fishing with my kids at the rest area. Was bouncing minnow and jig off the bottom when it hit. It may have been one left from years past. It was definately no saugeye. this thing was massive. way bigger than any saugeye ive ever seen. sorry no pics, didnt expect much out of the trip so i left the camera at home.


yeah i was thinking theres gotta be some left. and theyre probably HUGE!


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

call the ODNR and ask them when the last time it was they had a walleye in a net at tappan .. you would have a better chance of smoking weed with bigfoot at saltfork !!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

haha. theres gotta be some in there. ur tellin me every walleye ever in that lake was caught and removed? no way lol


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

no they got old and died if they were not caught.call odnr and ask what they find in there nets,any bets.


----------



## FISHIN'JAY (May 21, 2010)

So........ I take it any Walleye left, were incapable of spawning ?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i sent the odnr an email about it. i'll let you know what they say


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

walleye didn t spawn in tappen , thats way they started the saugeye program. believe what you want,i heard it from the best!!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> walleye didn t spawn in tappen , thats way they started the saugeye program. believe what you want,i heard it from the best!!!


yeah i believe that , i was just saying that theres gotta be atleast a couple still lurking around somewhere


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

easy.look up the life span of a walleye.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> easy.look up the life span of a walleye.


i already tried. couldnt find an average amount of years all i could find on a few sites is that they have a long life span


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

10 years for females and 7 for males. a buddy of mine got a 16.3 lber saugeye out of tappen 4 weeks ago.huge fish.mr moody chime in please,he}s the one and family that catch huge saugeyes.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

husky hooker said:


> 10 years for females and 7 for males. a buddy of mine got a 16.3 lber saugeye out of tappen 4 weeks ago.huge fish.mr moody chime in please,he}s the one and family that catch huge saugeyes.


wouldn't that be a new state record HH ?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

wow thats huge, how did he catch it, and on what if you dont mind telling


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

i think 16.3 would be a world record saugeye ..Montana holds the world record saugeye right now ..some think Ohio will break it though ..maybe your friend holds the new world record HH that would be cool ..


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i talked to joe that lives down by pike island. you can t miss em, they are a salt and pepper team like my buddy and me. his name is arron and other is joe. always at pike in the evening. state record is 14.4lb and he said he was just getting it mounted. joe is a member here.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

husky hooker said:


> i talked to joe that lives down by pike island. you can t miss em, they are a salt and pepper team like my buddy and me. his name is arron and other is joe. always at pike in the evening. state record is 14.4lb and he said he was just getting it mounted. joe is a member here.


dang that's a giant HH ..i work a few miles from pike island i don't fish the river much anymore though ...i might fish tappan this weekend maybe i will see you there ..i used to fish with a few guy's at clendening off the last bridge on 799 in the fall i wonder if i ever fished with them before ? i think that one guy worked at krogers on midnight ..good bunch of guys i used to fish with .


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

joe goes by walleyeholic.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i talked to arron and he said he made a mistake,looks like im the loony now!!! that saugeye weighed 13.6 lbs. now i believe too....lol


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

husky hooker said:


> i talked to arron and he said he made a mistake,looks like im the loony now!!! that saugeye weighed 13.6 lbs. now i believe too....lol


your not loony buddie !
that's still a big saugeye HH congrat's to Arron !!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

man so close to the state record. i would of loved to see the state record come out of tappan . although the amount of saugeye fisherman there would probably triple lol


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i heard back from the odnr about walleye in tappan. this was there response.


William:

We have not stocked walleye in Tappan Lake for many years, since we now
stock fingerling (1"+) saugeye each year. We have found a rare walleye
over the years, which could have resulted from very limited natural
reproduction. Virtually all of the catch now is comprised of saugeye.

Angela


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Does the construction have 250 shut down to one lane now?


----------

